# New 2009 Orbea Onix Frameset Only



## estebanjs

*Orbea Onix*

Orbea Onix


----------



## WhyRun

Spectacular, they really did well with the blue frames this year. If I may? What did your LBS charge you for a built down Onix frame?


----------



## barrykm

That is drop-dead gorgeous  

Please post a picture once you have built it up.


----------



## Arginine

Yeah, that's awesome. Very nice frame.


----------



## X'd Out

*How much*

Does the Frameset (Fram + Fork, + Seatpost binder) weigh.


----------



## jack.campbell

It is a beautiful bike, I was thinking about getting one for a training setup but only if I could get a frame set through the distributor like this, built it with my own spec. More of a fan of the Black/Red/White edition but with so much of that in the market the blue seems fresh.


----------



## estebanjs

Orbea Onix


----------



## Yeti guy

My 2009 Onix with Ultegra 6700 gruppo including pedals, 2 bottle cages and Strada computer weighs in at 19.4lbs.


----------



## dj9

Twins! Love the bike.

right around 17Lbs at LBS (how accurate, who knows)- blast to ride regardless

* Shimano Ultegra 6700 Groupset (exception of the crank- Ultegra SL) - upgraded in steps from 105's, bought the crank first and then the 2010 Ultegra's came out.
* Ritchey stem and Carbon Seat post 
* 2010 Mavic Ksyrium SL's 
* Fizik Antares seat 
* 3T Ergonova handlebars 
* Vredestein Fortezza's 

here's a pic


----------



## Yeti guy

Wow, looks great in the blue color and 17lbs is great.
I'm going to switch the stock 60tpi Rubino tires which I actually like to Diamante Pros and that should get mine to just under 19lbs. Don't think I would shave very much weight at all by switching to a carbon stem over the stock one. When I get the dough I may swap out the Shimano RS20 wheelset to Easton EA90 SL's and that should get me down to the high 17lb range.


----------



## estebanjs

Very Nice!


----------



## dj9

Beautiful bike!

I have to agree, the bike is blast to ride. Here in San Francisco/Marin, the setup provides a very fast, stable, nimble ride through the hills/rollers...makes me envy how a well setup Orca would be (never taken one out on a comparable ride, but am dying to try).

Interesting comparison to see the visual differences in angle and dimensions between Ultegra 6700 & Ulterga SL's (shifter angle, rear derailer, etc).

In any event, your bike looks fantastic!


----------



## dean407

What would you guys consider the weakest part of the Onix TRV as spec'd on the Orbea site:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=57&pid=405

Wheels/tires?


----------



## Yeti guy

IMHO, nothing weak about that spec. The Rubino tires are really good, I'm switching mine out once they are wore out to a lighter tire just to shave some weight.
The Zeus brakes are the only question mark to me on this spec. Not saying they are bad, I just have no knowledge about these. The brakes are probably just fine, Orbea doesn't spec there bikes with sub-par stuff at all.
My nephew put one of these on layaway after he saw mine.


----------



## simmons2

Yeti guy said:


> IMHO, nothing weak about that spec. The Rubino tires are really good, I'm switching mine out once they are wore out to a lighter tire just to shave some weight.
> The Zeus brakes are the only question mark to me on this spec. Not saying they are bad, I just have no knowledge about these. The brakes are probably just fine, Orbea doesn't spec there bikes with sub-par stuff at all.
> My nephew put one of these on layaway after he saw mine.


Like the Vittoria Rubino that came with my TDF... I will try the Vittoria Rubino Pro's next.


----------



## Yeti guy

I really like the regular Rubinos that came on my bike too, so far 800 miles with only one flat, have been caught out in the rain twice and grip wasn't a issue. I'll try Diamonte Pros next and if I have any problems with those the new version Rubino Pros would be my next, both of the latter are way lighter than what came on the bike.


----------

